# Fat trout



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Went fishing with Capt Trey Prye in Matagorda on 2/28. Fishing was tough, but I ground out 9 fish capped off by this fattie on a Skitterwalk. Trey stayed out until almost dark and I got the last two in the last 20 mins or so on plastics. Nice day of fishing. Bigger fish released.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Those are some sweet fish - especially the fat girl on a Skitterwalk. I bet she made an explosion to remember.

That pink with silver sides has been good to me recently, in a sinking Mirolure.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Old news, ha ha!


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

Water looks good, Iâ€™m going to grind it out tomorrow or Sat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

bassjedi said:


> Went fishing with Capt Trey Prye in Matagorda on 2/28. Fishing was tough, but I ground out 9 fish capped off by this fattie on a Skitterwalk. Trey stayed out until almost dark and I got the last two in the last 20 mins or so on plastics. Nice day of fishing. Bigger fish released.


LOL. If you think thatâ€™s a tough day fishing you need to go with me a couple of times to obtain the proper perspective


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

bmccle said:


> LOL. If you think thatâ€™s a tough day fishing you need to go with me a couple of times to obtain the proper perspective


Very good. Very well said... Even I can compete with that statement!


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

bmccle said:


> LOL. If you think thatâ€™s a tough day fishing you need to go with me a couple of times to obtain the proper perspective


I have certainly had worse, but 9 fish in 10 hours of constant casting isn't exactly wide open either.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'M more concerned with those Trebles in your Jaw Lol..!
Nice Fish !


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice, saw those pics on Instagram. Looks like the grind paid off. Congrats


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Beautiful!! Great day!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bmccle said:


> LOL. If you think thatâ€™s a tough day fishing you need to go with me a couple of times to obtain the proper perspective


I resemble that remark.

Looks like you had a great day. Congratulations on a great catch.


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

*Nice one*

Beautiful fish. Can't wait to hit the water and get some slime


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

okmajek said:


> I'M more concerned with those Trebles in your Jaw Lol..!
> Nice Fish !


That's all I could think of looking at that picture...


----------

